# Good gun dealers in Bismarck/Mandan area???



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

I haven't been to happy about some prices of certain guns (or what they want to give for mine) at Scheels is Minot. Someone told me about a place in Bismarck/Mandan that had decent prices and were good to work with. Problem is I can't remember what the name of the place was (and it wasn't Scheels either). Any recommendations???


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

A & B Firearms in the Minot area.

701-838-7718 after 3:30pm ask for Brad.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

mh454, Gun City, in Bismarck they got lots of guns.


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

magnum3.5 said:


> mh454, Gun City, in Bismarck they got lots of guns.


Yes Gun City thats it.

win4win: Where is that A&B located? Never heard of them before.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Gun city has lots of guns but in my experience they can be rather high priced. Check it out but if you want good service and fair prices Marv's Hardware in Mandan is hard to beat. Ask for Bruce he will take good care of you. You will be surprised what a nice gun store a hardware store makes. It is kind of a throw back to the old days of the old west hardware store. They have stuff to cater to all types of shooters and sportsman.


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

Waterfowlerguy said:


> Gun city has lots of guns but in my experience they can be rather high priced. Check it out but if you want good service and fair prices Marv's Hardware in Mandan is hard to beat. Ask for Bruce he will take good care of you. You will be surprised what a nice gun store a hardware store makes. It is kind of a throw back to the old days of the old west hardware store. They have stuff to cater to all types of shooters and sportsman.


Yeah I think I've heard of them too. Do you happen to know if they do 1911 pistol work? A guy I know in Whapeton who is a FFL dealer told me about a place in Bismarck/Mandan that works on 1911's and I think it was Marv's Hardware.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I believe they do. They also have access to a great custom leather guy who's name escapes me at the moment. Go on in the coffee is always on!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

mh

A & B is located in Surrey. They recently got the FFL.....working out of the home right now, still looking at a location for a store.


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

Waterfowlerguy said:


> I believe they do. They also have access to a great custom leather guy who's name escapes me at the moment. Go on in the coffee is always on!


Yeah I was postive it was them. Might have to give them a call. The leather guy your thinking of is most likely Haugen Handgun Leather. I have a holster for my 1911 from them and it is very nice (took almost a month to get though...they seem to be very busy).



win4win said:


> A & B is located in Surrey. They recently got the FFL.....working out of the home right now, still looking at a location for a store.


Well that explains why I have never heard of them before. Have to give them a call too and see what they can get and at what prices.

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

